# Washed clothes drying near the cage



## strnecka (Sep 16, 2020)

I wonder ... I have my budgie placed at the room, where I hang wet clothes to dry after washing. That sound weird, but he has very good housing and he is with us all day, except time to sleep, so he is not left alone there. I wonder if the smell from washing gel could harm budgie? Cage is placed approx 1,5-2m from clothes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Any chemical scent can be overpowering to a tiny budgie's respiratory system.

I'd be very reluctant to have my budgie in the laundry room -- especially if you use scented detergents and dryer sheets!*


----------

